# Uriniating in different parts of room



## Superunknown (Feb 19, 2012)

Our pup is 10 weeks old. He's about 90% toilet trained. 

Half of our open plan living/dining room is enclosed with a fence. His half contains his crate, his large play area and has a french door which opens directly into the garden. This is where he eliminates. If he wants to eliminate, he will go the french door and whine then we take him out to the garden. This is great.

However, when we open the enclosure and let him in our half of the living room (with Sofas, tv etc), he plays around...no problem...but instead of going to the french door and whine that he wishes to toilet...he just eliminates in our half of the living room on the spot We are rather puzzled by this. Both sides of the room are clean and we make sure to clean any spillages.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

He doesn't see the whole house as his den yet. As soon as he has an accident take him outside where you want him to go. He will get it.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Small pups have to go out very often, even if they don't ask to go outside. It takes weeks for them to learn that it's not okay to go inside. You have to take him outside regularly (at least every 30 minutes) and every time he potties, give him a treat and praise him. He will start connecting going potty outside with yummy treats.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

threefsh said:


> Small pups have to go out very often, even if they don't ask to go outside. It takes weeks for them to learn that it's not okay to go inside. You have to take him outside regularly (at least every 30 minutes) and every time he potties, give him a treat and praise him. He will start connecting going potty outside with yummy treats.


THIS!!!!

As soon as you take him out of the crate he must be taken outside....PRAISE, PRAISE, PRAISE.
He'll catch on soon enough.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Try this, it's worked for me and a few others. When pup makes a mistake, mop it up with a paper towel. Pick up pup and wet paper towel and take out to where the correct area is. Place the paper towel down, place pup down, let pup sniff it, praise. 

Pup just wants to please, but doesn't yet understand how to do that. The more times you create an arena for praise, the faster pup will learn... "Oh...that makes them happy, I'll keep doing that".


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

90% trained at 10 weeks is fantastic! Just remember that dogs house-train ONE ROOM AT A TIME. That could be why your puppy is having accidents in the other space. Increase your puppy's space a bit at a time, take out your puppy out every 30 minutes, treat after it goes, and you will be 100% there in no time.


----------

